# Deco network raising prices by $50 a month



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

If you use Deco network watch out. They are raising the prices by $50 a month. If you're like me just trying to start in the fulfullment end of things.
Spending $300 for inital set up and secure certificate and monthly fees then to hear the price is going up by $50 a month. I was told this is the way it is so.....
I have no choice but to leave and swollow the loss of money that I've put into deco network over the last six months.
They tell me they are increasing the price but lowering the processing fee to off set the up price of the service. If you are just starting like me, I'm not bringing in enough money for the processing fee price cut to do anything so that leaves me paying $149.00 a month.
SORRY DECO, YOU LOST A LOYAL NEW CUSTOMER AND NOW I HAVE NOTHING GOOD TO SAY TO OR ABOUT YOU.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Trust me I feel your pain....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

I too feel shaken down. $300 plus much time working on the back end, site not even launched ( had it less than 2 months ) and increase cost by 33%, offering features I don't really want. This was being worked on AS I SIGNED UP , I would have appreciated being told this was coming, BEFORE we committed ...


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Who needs a quote system. If anyone walks up to me and asks how much to do shirts I have all this in my head. I can instantly tell them how much for shirts, I don't need software to do it for me. And I don't need quote, order or invoice software, I already have a system in place that has been working great for years.
I think it's just the fact that Deco Network's web site says that they have 10,795 stores. At a $50 increase this comes to be $539,750 more that they will be getting a month.
And they say the customer is first. If the customer was first you would think they would offer this on a "if you want it" basis it will cost you this much more instead of making you take it.
Anyone who has been in business for a while already has this part of business down otherwise, you wouldn't have been in business for a long time.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

The thing that gets me is the fact they have kept the lower price that we pay the now but dropped features that I use so i am forced to upgrade it to keep them.... i don't need the quote system either.... they get a cut from that too which is a pain.... paying extra for the privilege to pay them more again lol

This is my second time round with Deco.... dropped it years ago as I felt it wasn't going in the right direction for me.... years later I give it another go only to find that again its going in a direction that doesn't interest me..... VECTOR ABILITY INTERESTS ME AND SEVERAL OTHERS THAT I KNOW USE VINYL MORE THAN DTG..... it's been said time n time again so i know i'm not the only one but for some reason it's always ignored but noted for future updates..... what future? the future with flying cars and aliens serving us food in the local McD's?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Brendan, where are you ? why is this change a " take it or leave " position if you want affiliate stores ? The drop in processing fees may offset, but only for up and selling sites...


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Don't get me wrong the quote system is great but my only fear is that they will just put the price up again when other great features arrive.... it's like paying for forced upgrades!

The thing that gets me, they will make money from the quote system as they will still take a cut on all sales from it, so why charge us for it? when they will make more money for it anyway?


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Remember according to Deco net's web site...
10,795 stores so far.
So that means at a $50 increase this comes to be $539,750 more money a month going to Deco Network.
A half of a million dollars...... give or take!


----------



## JVB333 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just joined a couple of weeks ago and was attracted to the $99 per month. I got the call yesterday informing me that the rate was moving up. Had no idea it would be up 52%. Ouccccchhhh!

I'm very green to the business and hope for no more surprises. Budget is blown and cannot afford them.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

GraphicGuy said:


> Remember according to Deco net's web site...
> 10,795 stores so far.
> So that means at a $50 increase this comes to be $539,750 more money a month going to Deco Network.
> A half of a million dollars...... give or take!


Not standing up for Deco Network for their price increase, but the number of stores does not equal the number of affiliates. I know several dtg users that have many of stores under their one affiliate account. So I think your numbers are off... by how much is anyone's guess unless you work for DecoNetwork / Wilcom.

Mark


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> Not standing up for Deco Network for their price increase, but the number of stores does not equal the number of affiliates. I know several dtg users that have many of stores under their one affiliate account. So I think your numbers are off... by how much is anyone's guess unless you work for DecoNetwork / Wilcom.
> 
> Mark


OK, I agree.....
I was mad


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Thanks everyone for your comments. These are important we want to address as many concerns as possible.

I’d like to clarify that the inclusion of the Business Hub is not the cause of the price change. The price change was driven from our customer’s requests and comments. The transaction fee was a burden on growing their online business and we wanted to relieve this barrier while still maintain the costs of continual development into DecoNetwork so we opted for a pricing shift.

The new pricing plan actually is a benefit to most customers. For example, at $1,600 sales per month the old and plans are equal. In other words, you wouldn't pay any more or less. Once you exceed $1,600 sales per month you are immediately saving. Most businesses perform greater than $1,600 per month (otherwise they wouldn’t be in business) therefore the new plan provides considerable savings whereas in the past the emphasis was on the transaction fee. 

We believe $149 per month for the industry-tailored tools and services we offer is fair. I also understand the comments about the need of a quote or invoice system however I must say I can’t agree.

Quoting, orders and invoices is one of the most time consuming and cumbersome aspects of running a decoration industry and to date we’ve received excellent reviews over the efficiency Business Hub brings to a business. It has been our most popular feature released to-date and I truly encourage everyone to give it a go. Our customers have experienced higher than usual quote approvals using Business Hub and coupled with our new shopping cart abandonment tracking tool we are really trying to deliver the tools that address the major business problems and help you close more sales.

Our goal with DecoNetwork, and in particular Business Hub is to make running your business as simple as possible as we try to illustrate in this new video: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KHa073mot4[/media]

We have a new help website at DecoNetwork Help Center which has help topics, tutorials and other resources to help you get online faster. There is also a live chat where you can talk to a tech.

I'd also like to clarify there is no setup fee under the new plan or structure. There was a comment earlier that after paying a setup fee that they have to now pay a higher monthly fee. This is also not accurate as the original setup fee under the old plan was actually your first three months subscription upfront. During that time there are no monthly fees to pay and even if you signed up 1 day before the new plan you still get those 3 months subscription free.

I hope this clears up some of the confusion and thanks again for reaching out. Some of you have my direct email so still please continue to keep in touch.


Many thanks,
Brenden


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

That is an awesome feature.
If I had that, I could increase my production big time.
1.5 man show 450k in sales and spend way way too much time typing quotes after hours and hand drawing printing logo's out on embroidery/print decoration sheets.
this will save me 2 hours per day 6 days a week. for a lousey 150 bucks how much is that per hour? I think that is money well spent (if product is good). I pay someone more than 150.00 to help me with it too.
This is big time needed, especially where I just started last year and need anything I can find to simplify my duties, leaving time to work towards next years million annual sales keeping to a 2 man show.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

stevegamble said:


> That is an awesome feature.
> If I had that, I could increase my production big time.


Well you can have it  But seriously thanks for the comments. It's a comment we've heard many times from customers to sink their teeth into it. Quoting, or the cost of it, is really overlooked by many business owners. It's not until they find something better that they realize how much time they wasted each day.

Have you seen the video example of a quote being created in Business Hub?


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

brenden said:


> Well you can have it  But seriously thanks for the comments. It's a comment we've heard many times from customers to sink their teeth into it. Quoting, or the cost of it, is really overlooked by many business owners. It's not until they find something better that they realize how much time they wasted each day.
> 
> Have you seen the video example of a quote being created in Business Hub?


Yes I have and I want it.
webSite won't let me leave though ??
we are russellprohockeyshop dot com
and want a new site without the hockey shop as we now serve corporate, anyway I will need to inquire about deco network .. custom site service.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

No problem. Well don't forget we do have a Tshirtforums promotion that you can access as a Tshirtforums member: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_deconetworkoffer.htm


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

brenden said:


> No problem. Well don't forget we do have a Tshirtforums promotion that you can access as a Tshirtforums member: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_deconetworkoffer.htm


Thank you.
I will jump over there and contact through the site..
thanks


----------

